# Odd Croc news...!



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Read this...

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor...e_odd_venezuela

Venezuelan beach-goers get 'croc' shock (Reuters)
Posted Wednesday, November 17, 2004, 9:00 am

CARACAS, Venezuela (Reuters) - Swimmers and surfers on a popular Venezuelan beach got a shock when a nearly three-metre (12 ft) fresh-water crocodile surfaced in the Caribbean sea off the coast near Caracas, officials say.

Fishermen spotted the reptile in the waters off La Guaira in Vargas State on Tuesday afternoon and firefighters used ropes to tie it up and haul it ashore while spectators watched from the beach.

"This is the first time it's happened here in La Guaira. This type is a fresh-water one. We don't know where it came from," Marine Fire official Major Nelson Leon told Reuters.

Officials from the Environment Ministry took the animal away and would later deliver it to a local zoo, Leon said.

Venezuela has abundant crocodile and alligator species mainly found in its swampy plains and around the huge Orinoco River. One news report speculated recent heavy rains had helped wash the animal into the Caribbean sea.

"It shocked me that it could have gotten so close to us," one local surfer told El Nacional daily newspaper. "We never would have believed it was real."


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thats pretty cool, but what i don't understand is why there are salt AND freshwater crocs. How do they differ from each ither?


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i think salts can go in salt and fresh, but freshwaters are exclusively fresh


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

syd said:


> i think salts can go in salt and fresh, but freshwaters are exclusively fresh


 i think most fresh can tolerate brackish

and thats a neat story


----------

